# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الرد الصارم على شبهة حديث: من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية، فأعضوه بهن أبيه، ولا تكنوا

## باحث نزيه

*الرد الصارم على شبهة: من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية، فأعضوه بهن أبيه، ولا تكنوا* 
تنتشر على مواقع وقنوات النصارى - بكل ما لديهم من حقد على الإسلام والمسلمين - شبهة من الشبهات يثيرونها ضد شخص النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أشرف الخلق، وينشروها بكثرة، واهمين أنهم بهذه الشبهة قد انتصروا على الإسلام بالضربة القاضية!! بل ويتخيل بعضهم أن هذه الشبهة قد تكون مدخلا مهما من مداخل التنصير، قاتلهم الله، أنى يؤفكون. ومع الأسف، بعض المسلمين انطلت عليهم هذه الخدعة، وأحدثت في صدر بعضهم شيئا، وهي ليست بشيء أصلا.
مستعينا بالله (عز وجل) سأبين لكم حقيقة هذه الشبهة، وسأنسفها نسفا بإذن الله (تعالى).
----------------------------------------------------------
- وهذه الشبهة هي الحديث الذي أمر فيه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بمعاقبة من يتفاخر بنَسَبِهِ في الجاهلية أو انتسابه إليها بأن يُسبُّ سبابًا صريحا مؤذيا بأن يقال له: "اعضض ذََكَر أبيك" باللفظ الصريح دون كناية، وهذا له جزاء عدل من الله (عز وجل) يزجره ويردعه على عمل شنيع قبيح لا يصدر إلا من فاسق أو منافق يتفاخر بالكفر في أمة الإسلام، فيكف شره وأذاه عن المسلمين فلا يفتنهم في دينهم الحق باستعلائه بينهم بالباطل.
- قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «*مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، فَأَعْضُوهُ بِهِنِّ أَبِيهِ، وَلا تُكَنُّوا*» (رواه النسائي، وصححه الألباني)، ما جاء في الأثر: *عن أُبيِّ (رضي الله عنه) أن رجلًا اعتزى، فأعضه أُبيُّ بهنِّ أبيه فقالوا: ما كنت فاحشا قال: إنَّا أُمِرْنَا بذلك.*
- وطبعا لا يمكن أن أصف لكم حالة النشوى الزائفة التي يشعر بها النصارى عندما يثيروا هذه الشبهات للمسلمين. فلنبدأ إذن بتفنيدها على بركة الله (تعالى).
----------------------------------------------------------
*أولا*: يجب أن يعلم المسلم أن الله (عز وجل) قد زكَّى أخلاق نبيه (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فقال (سبحانه): {*وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ*} (القلم:4)، وبالتالي، فمن شكَّك في أخلاق النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فقد رد شهادة الله (تعالى) له بالخلق العظيم، وكذب القرآن الكريم، وارتكب عملا من أعمال الكفر، وناقضا من نواقض الإسلام (والعياذ بالله تعالى). فمن هذا الذي يستطيع أن يشك أو يطعن في أخلاق من زكى الله (عز وجل) أخلاقه من فوق سبع سماوات. نقول لهم: هيهات! هيهات! تلك أذًا كرَّة خاسرة!
*ثانيا**:* يعتمد من يثيروا هذه الشبهة على افتراض أو ظن خاطيء، وهو أن السباب القبيح هو عمل محرم في الإسلام مطلقا في جميع الأحوال، وأنه دليل مؤكد على سوء الأخلاق، وهذا غير صحيح. 
- وتصحيح ذلك أن الأصل في حكم السباب أو قول السوء بصفة عامة في الإسلام هو النهي عنه، بينما هو مباح في حالات خاصة. فهو ليس ممنوعا بالمطلق.
- وقد نهى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) السيدة عائشة (رضي الله تعالى عنها) عن أن ترد على اليهود عند تعديهم بالقول الفاحش على النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فقال: *«مه يا عائشة! فإن الله لا يحب الفُحش و لا التفحُّش»*(رواه مسلم)، كما قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): *«ليس المؤمن بالطعَّان، ولا اللَّعَّان، ولا الفاحش، ولا البذيء»* (صحيح/رواه الترمذي). هذا هو الأصل.
- فالأصل في الإسلام تحريم السباب وقول السوء، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك بعض الحالات لا تقدح مطلقا في أخلاق من يعملها، فإن الله (تعالى) قد رخَّص له في ذلك.
- القاعدة القرآنية في هذه المسألة هي: يقول الله (عز وجل): *«لَا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا»* (النساء:148).
- والجهر بالسوء: أي الكلام السيء الذي لا يجب أن يقال، وربما يدخل فيه الدعاء بالشر، والسب، والشتم...إلخ. 
- ولمزيد من التوضيخ نذكر هنا قول الله (عز وجل): {*وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ (40) وَلَمَنِ انْتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ (41) إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (42)*} (سورة الشورى).
- فمن جازى المسيء بسوء مثله، فإن هذا مباح ولا يقدح في أخلاق من ردَّ السوء بالسوء.
- ومن تعرض للظلم أو الاعتداء في دينه أو دنياه، فقال سوءا أو عمل سوءا من جنس هذا العمل كعقوبة ورادع لفاعله، فهذا معفوٌّ عنه ولا يقدح في أخلاق فاعله.
- وهل هناك قول أسوأ وأشنع من الافتخار بالانتساب القديم إلى الكفر بعد الإسلام؟ وهل هذا عمل يقوم به مسلم أصلا؟ أم هو همل لا يقوم به إلا زنديق منافق معلوم النفاق؟! 
- بعض المواقع النصرانية تفتري على الحديث كذبا، فتصور أن "التعزِّي بالجاهلية" هو أن يفتخر الشخص بانتسابه لوطنه أو عائلته أو مدينته أو أسرته، ولا زلت اذكر شكل المذيع النصراني الخبيث وهو يقول: "يعني كل من قال بحبك يا بلدي، يتم شتمه بهذا السباب، وكل من يقول بحب أسرتي، يتم شتمه بهذا السباب، وكل من يقول بحبك يا بابا وافتخر بك، يتم شتمه بهذا السباب..."
- ولا أقول للمذيع المدلس اتق الله (عز وجل)، فهذا لا يجدي معه يقينا، ولا أقول له احترم شرف المهنة، فإغراء المال أقوى بكثير من شرف المهنة ومن كل شرف عند هؤلاء، لكن أقول له كفاك عارا أن تكذب على الناس في معنى كلمة "الجاهلية"، وهل "الجاهلية" هي الوطن والمدينة والعائلة والقبيلة؟ أم أنها فترة الكفر الذي سبق ظهور الإسلام؟ لو كان كلامك صحيحا، لما قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وهو يخرج من مكة مهاجرا: *«مَا أَطْيَبَكِ مِنْ بَلَدٍ وَأَحَبَّكِ إِلَيَّ، وَلَوْلَا أَنَّ قَوْمِي أَخْرَجُونِي مِنْكِ مَا سَكَنْتُ غَيْرَكِ»* (رواه الترمذي/ وصححه الألباني). وكذلك قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): *«تَعَلَّمُوا مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ وَلَا تُعَلِّمُوهَا،**وَقَدِّمُوا قُرَيْشًا وَلَا تُؤَخِّرُوهَا، فَإِنَّ لِلْقُرَشِيِّ قُوَّةَ الرَّجُلَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ قُرَيْشٍ»* (صحيح الجامع). فهل ذكر الوطن أو القبيلة أو العائلة بالخير، وبيان فضلهم، أو حبهم هو عزاء الجاهلية؟ أم أن عزاء الجاهلية هو تعصب أعمى مذموم للكفر، واستحباب له على الإيمان؟
- أقول للنصارى أنتم تظنون أنكم قد انتصرتم على الإسلام، وقلتم لنا: "يأمركم نبيكم بالسب القبيح"!!
- أقول لكم إن ديننا يأمرنا بما هو أكبر من ذلك الذي تدعون أنه حجة علينا، إن ديننا يأمرنا بالقتل الذي هو أعظم من السب. هل تعرفون كيف يأمرنا ديننا بالقتل؟
- يقول النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): *«لَا يَحِلُّ دَمُ رَجُلٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِإِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ: الثَّيِّبُ الزَّانِي، وَالنَّفْسُ بِالنَّفْسِ، وَالتَّارِكُ لِدِينِهِ الْمُفَارِقُ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ»* (رواه أبو داود/وصححه الألباني).
- ويأمرنا ديننا أيضا بألا تكون في قلوبنا رأفة؟ هل تعرفون كيف؟
- يقول الله (تعالى): *{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}* (النور:2)
- هل رأيتم كيف أننا مأمورون بالقتل وبعدم الرأفة؟ وهل الأمر بـ"أعضوه بهنِّ أبيه ولا تكنوا" أعظم من الأمر بالقتل وعدم الرأفة؟ لا أظن ذلك. فأما الأمر بالقتل هنا فهو محمود؛ لأنه قتل بحق، قتل جزاء وعقاب مستحق بأمر الله (عز وجل)، لمن ارتكب جريمة في حق الله (تعالى)، وأما عدم الرأفة، فتكون جزءا من العقوبة ضد من ارتكب جريمة شنيعة وهي الزنا.
- إذن فالقتل وعدم الرأفة في هذه المواقف أمر محمود، وفي غيرها من المواقف أمر مذموم، وإذا كان ذلك ينطبق على القتل وعدم الرأفة، ألا ينطبق ذلك على السباب القبيح أيضا إن كان عقوبة حق رادعة زاجرة بأمر الله (تعالى) جاءت على لسان من لا ينطق عن الهوى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، ألا يمكن أن يكون هذا السباب سيئة جزاء سيئة؟ وعقوبة لإساءة قبيحة وجريمة لفظية يرتكبها في حق الإسلام والمسلمين من يتكبر ويتفاخر بانتسابه للجاهلية التي هي العدو للإسلام؟ هذا السباب قبيح ومذموم إذا كان اعتداء وظلما، وهو محمود ومطلوب إذا كان عقوبة أمر بها الله (عز وجل).
- هل مثلا إذا قال الله (تعالى) في القرآن الكريم للشيطان: {*قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا...*} (الأعراف:18)، وإذا قال الله (تعالى): {*...فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ*} (البقرة:89)، وإذا قال الله (تعالى): {*...فَسُحْقًا لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ*} (الملك:11)، وإذا قال الله (تعالى): {*تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ*} (المسد:1)، وإذا قال الله (تعالى) على لسان إبراهيم: {*أُفٍّ لَكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ*} (الأنبياء:67)، وإذا قال الله (تعالى): {*وَلَا تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلَّافٍ مَهِينٍ (10) هَمَّازٍ مَشَّاءٍ بِنَمِيمٍ (11) مَنَّاعٍ لِلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ (12) عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ (13)*} (سورة القلم). فهل هذا من وجهة نظركم أدلة على أن الإسلام يعلم أتباعه الشتائم والسباب؟!!
- لا شك أني إذا قلت لشخص مسالم صالح: يا ملعون، يا مذءوم، يا مدحور، تبت يداك، يا زنيم...لا شك أن هذا يكون في موقف معين سبابا سيئا غير مطلوب، ويكون فاعله ملوما عليه، لكن في هذه المواقف السابقة المذكورة في الآيات الكريمة، فإن هذا السباب محمود، بل مطلوب، وليس فيه مطلقا ما ينتقص من عظمة القرآن الكريم، ولا جمال كلامه، ولا حلاوة آياته.
- هل عرفتم الآن أن السب ليس دائما سيئا، وليس دائما مذموما، وليس دائما قبيحا، وليس دائما دليل على سوء الأخلاق، بل قد يكون محمودا ومطلوبا وواجبا في بعض الأحيان والمواقف؟
----------------------------------------------------------
ولكن على النقيض من ذلك، أحضرت لكم اليوم بعض عبارات من "كتابكم المقدس"، كنماذج فقط على حقيقة هذا الكتاب وما فيه، فإن ما فيه من العجائب لا يتسع المقام هنا لذكره، لكن على سبيل المثال:

- (قَدْ تَضَايَقْتُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَخِي يُونَاثَانُ. كُنْتَ حُلْوًا لِي جِدًّا. مَحَبَّتُكَ لِي أَعْجَبُ مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ النِّسَاءِ) (صموئيل الثاني/1/26)
- هل يمكن أن يشرح لي أحد النصارى ما معنى أن يقول رجل لرجل: كُنْتَ حُلْوًا لِي جِدًّا. مَحَبَّتُكَ لِي أَعْجَبُ مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ النِّسَاءِ؟؟
- وهذا كلام في العهد الجديد عن "يسوع" نفسه: (قام عن العشاء، وخلع ثيابه، وأخذ منشفة واتزر بها، ثم صب ماء في مغسل، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها...وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه، كان يسوع يحبه) (يوحنا/13/23،5،4) 
- هل يمكن أن يشرح لي أحد النصارى، ماذا يفعل هذا التلميذ في حضن يسوع وهو عريان، وما معنى أنه يحبه؟
- (فدخل و اغلق الباب على نفسيهما كليهما وصلى إلى الرب، ثم صعد واضطجع فوق الصبي، ووضع فمه على فمه، و عينيه على عينيه، و يديه على يديه، و تمدد عليه فسخن جسد الولد) (الملوك الثاني/4/34،33).
- هل يمكن أن يشرح لي أحد النصارى معنى: ثم صعد واضطجع فوق الصبي، ووضع فمه على فمه، وعينيه على عينيه، و يديه على يديه، و تمدد عليه فسخن جسد الولد؟
*- هل يكفي هذا؟ أم تريدون العشرات والعشرات من العبارات الأفحش من ذلك من كتابكم المقدس؟*
*- هل أخبر القاريء بما هو مكتوب في "سِفر نشيد الأنشاد"، وخصوصًا الإصحاح 7" ؟ أم هل أخبر القاريء عن سِفر حزقيال الإصحاح 23؟ أم أن الستر أفضل ولا داعي للفضائح؟*
*- على كل حال من أراد أن يقرأ فليقرأ، وليحذر من كم الإباحية المكتوبة.*
*وأخير* أقول لكم المثل المشهور: من كان بيته من زجاج فلا يقذف الناس بالطوب.
*----------------------------------------------------*

----------


## محمد ثروت خليفة

جزاكم الله خيراً مقال ماتع لا تحرمنا منكم .

----------


## باحث نزيه

وإياكم يا أخي الكريم.

----------


## المصباح المنير

بارك الله فيكم
جميل ألا يغفل من يتصدى لهؤلاء ما عندهم من ظلمات تركب بعضها بعضا
وألا يرضى لنفسه ودينه أن يوضع في قفص الاتهام والآخرون يكيلون له الاتهامات ظلما وعدوانا

----------


## محمد الروسي

*الحديث لا يصح أصلا* !

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله،
أما بعد
 هو ضعيف و طرقه لا ترقيه (للحسن لغيره) وهو بكل حال لاينتهض ليخالف الصحيح الثابت فأحسب متنه منكرا لايثبت عن سيد الخلق عليه الصلاة والسلام

 فمدار الطريق الأول على (الحسن عن ضمرة) والحسن مدلس ولم يصرح بسماع

والطريق الثاني فيه سعيد بن بشير (ضعيف) وهو كذلك معنعن و مسلسل بالمدلسين (الحسن ، قتادة ، مكحول)، والتميمي (مجهول) فهو اسناد واهٍ جدا لايعتبر به، ولفظه (أعضك الله بهن أبيك)!!
أما الطريق الثالث فمداره على (محمد بن عمرو بن العباس الباهلي ثنا سفيان) فهو (مجهول) وذكر ابن حبان له في الثقات لا يشفع له مالم يصرح بمعرفته فقد أدخل في ثقاته المجاهيل، فانفرد بتوثقيه ابن خراش وحاله معروف  - هذا إن صح ذلك عنه فمن نقل توثيقه هو ابن عقدة وهو متهم بالكذب-
فهل المجهول أو المستور يعضد طريق الحسن عن عتي؟ ربما على طريقة بعض المتأخرين وأتوقف في ذلك.
وماجاء عن عمر فهو مرسل وإن صح فموقوف عليه.

مع ملاحظة أن الشيخ لألباني رحمه الله اعتمد الطريق الثالث بأن وثق محمد بن عمرو بن العباس (الباهلي) فقال عن الطريق الثالث في الصحيحة#1\538

(سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن عمرو وهو ثقة كما قال أبو داود وغيره، وعاصم هو ابن سليمان الأحول، وسفيان هو ابن عيينة) ا.هـ

وأحسبه وهم رحمه الله فلم أعثر على توثيق أبي داود للباهلي ولعله يقصد محمد بن عمرو بن العباس (القِلَّوري)

فهو قريب منه الباهلي ت 249 هـ والقلوري ت 253 هـ وجاء في تهذيب الكمال #34\19 -الكنى ترجمة#7468:

(جار علي بن المديني اسمه محمد بن عمرو بن العباس وقيل عمرو بن العباس وقيل أحمد بن عمرو بن عبيدة وقيل عبدك كان ينزل درب خزاعة ... روى عنه أبو داود وسماه في بعض الروايات عنه محمد بن عمرو بن العباس ولم يكنه وكناه في بعض الروايات عنه ولم يسمه) ا.هـ والله أعلم

أما المتن فأنكره من ثلاث وجوه

الأول: أن لأصل في المسلم أنه ليس بفاحش ولا بذيء ، والأمر في هذا مشهور معروف قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (الحياء من الإيمان) البخاري#24 ، وهل أفحش من القول المذكور ؟! بل لقد نهى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عن ما يعد بجوار هذا القول شيئا ومع اليهود الذين تطالوا على مقامه الشريف فما ظنك بالمسلمين!
(أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أناس من اليهود فقالوا : السام عليم يا أبا القاسم - يريدون الموت- قال: وعليكم، قالت عائشة : قلت : بل عليكم السامُ والذامُ. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا عائشة لاتكوني فاحشة) مسلم#2165 وأين قولها رضي الله عنها من القول المذكور في الحديث موضوع الباب ولا يقاس ذلك على ما يقال في ساحات الوغى مع المشركين لزجرهم وتخويفهم ولا ما يقال عند القضاء للحاجة فليس سبابا ولا فحشا أصلا وإنما هو تثبت وتبين و تأكيد.


الثاني: أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم يقل هذا القول ولم يأمر به في حوادث مشابهة ثابتة في الصحيح وقعت بين يديه منها ما أخرجه البخاري

(فكسع رجل من الهاجرين رجلا من الأنصار فقال الأنصاري يا للأنصار وقال المهاجري يا للمهاجرين فسمع ذاك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال (مابال دعوى الجاهلية) قالوا يا رسول الله: كسع رجل من الهاجرين رجلا من الأنصار فقال : دعوها فإنها منتنة فسمِع بذلك عبدُ اللهِ بنُ أُبَيٍّ فقال : فعَلوها، أما واللهِ لئِنْ رجَعْنا إلى المدينةِ ليُخرِجَنَّ الأعَزُّ منها الأذَلَّ، فبلَغ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم، فقام عمر فقال يا رسول الله: دعني أضرب عنق هذا المنافق فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (دعه لايتحدث الناس أن محمدا يقتل أصحابه) البخاري #4905

فلم يزد عليه الصلاة والسلام على قول (مابال دعوى الجاهلية) ولم يقل ذلك القول ، بل ولم يقله حتى لابن أبي سلول رأس النفاق وتأمل قول ابن أبي سلول (فعلوها) يقصد المهاجرين يقصد بعث الحمية الجاهلية ويعرض بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وأصحابه من القرشيين.

وأيضا ما جاء عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :

(كان بيني وبين الرجلِ من إخوتي كلامٌ . وكانت أمُّه أعجميةً . فعيَّرتُه بأمِّه . فشكاني إلى النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ . فلقيتُ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ . فقال ( يا أبا ذرٍّ ! إنك امرؤٌ فيك جاهليةٌ ) مسلم #1661

وموقف النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام من ابن سلول ، وموقفه من أبي ذر هنا يخالف ما جاء في حديث الباب ويبين أن ماذهب إليه الإمام الطحاوي من تأويل لسكوت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بعيد!

ذلك أن أبا ذر هنا تحدث عن تمايز الأعراق والأجناس (العرب والعجم) و (الأبيض والأسود) ، كما أن ابن سلول لم يكن يقيم وزنا لهجرة ولانصرة بل يرى نفسه الأحق بملك المدينة وزعامتها.

فلم يقل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أي من هذه المواقف كلمة (أعضوه هن أبيه)!



الوجه الثالث:أن الثابت هو النهي الصريح عن سباب الوالدين وجعله عليه الصلاة والسلام من أكبر الكبائر
(إن من أكبر الكبائر أن يللعن الرجل والديه قيل يا رسول الله وكيف يلعن الرجل والديه؟ قال: يسب الرجل أبا الرجل فيسب أباه ويسب أمه فيسب أمه) البخاري # 5973
وقول (أعضوه هن أبيه) فيه امتهان شديد للوالد ولا يظن من يسمعه أن يسكت إلا أن يرد بمثله خصوصا في موقف تتقد فيه الخصوصمة والعصبية الجاهلية.

هذا ما تيسر فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمني ومن الشيطان

والله أعلى وأعلم

نوقش سابقا هنا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38275

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ولكن يستثنى من ذلك بعض الحالات لا تقدح مطلقا في أخلاق من يعملها، فإن الله (تعالى) قد رخَّص له في ذلك.
> 
> - فمن جازى المسيء بسوء مثله، فإن هذا مباح ولا يقدح في أخلاق من ردَّ السوء بالسوء.
> - ومن تعرض للظلم أو الاعتداء في دينه أو دنياه، فقال سوءا أو عمل سوءا من جنس هذا العمل كعقوبة ورادع لفاعله، فهذا معفوٌّ عنه ولا يقدح في أخلاق فاعله.


 لاثراء الموضوع 
قال الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ فى شرح الطحاوية
 على قول عمرو ابن كلثوم فى معلقته
ألا لا يجهلن أحدٌ علينا فنجهل فوق جهل الجاهلينامع إجماع العقلاء على أنَّ الجهل من صفات السفهاء، لكنّ لما كان في مقابلة جهل الجاهل صار كمالاً لأنه يدلّ على قوة.
 وهذا جواب سؤال سؤال عن قول أبي بكر لأحد الكفار "امصص بظر اللات " 1_ما مدى صحة الحديث  ؟و أرجو رأي الشبكة والرأي المخالف لو وجد.2_إذا كان صحيحا فما أقوال  العلماء بالتفصيل في تفسيره. 3_ألا يتناقض الحديث مع أخلاق الصديق ومع نهي  الرسول عن الطعن و اللعن والفحش والبذاءة.
الحديث رواه البخاري وأحمد في مسنده عن المسور بن مخرمة ومروان بن الحكم قالا: ... فأتاه  أي عروة بن مسعود ـ فجعل يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي نحوا  من قوله لبديل، فقال عروة عند ذلك: أي محمد أرأيت إن استأصلت أمر قومك هل  سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح أهله قبلك، وإن تكن الأخرى فإني والله لأرى وجوها  وإني لأرى أوشاباً من الناس خليقاً أن يفروا ويدعوك، فقال له أبو بكر:  امصص ببظر اللات، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه... الحديث. قال الحافظ في الفتح:  وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك لكن بلفظ الأم، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب  عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه، وحمله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة  المسلمين إلى الفرار وفيه جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من  بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك. وقال ابن النمير في قول أبي بكر: تخسيس للعدو،  وتكذيبهم، وتعريض بإلزامهم من قولهم إن اللات بنت الله ـ تعالى الله عن ذلك  علواً كبيراً ـ بأنها لو كانت بنتا لكان لها ما يكون للإناث. اهـ. وقال الإمام ابن القيم في زاد المعاد: وفي قول الصديق لعروة (امصص بظر اللات) دليل على جواز التصريح باسم العورة إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال. اهـ. وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: فمتى ظلم المخاطب لم نكن مأمورين أن نجيبه بالتي هي أحسن.  اهـ. وعليه، فإن كان الموقف يستدعي التصريح بمثل هذا اللفظ إيثارا للمصلحة  ودفعاً للمفسدة فلا حرج في ذلك، ولا تعارض بينه وبين نهي النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيما رواه الترمذي وأحمد عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ليس المؤمن بطعان ولا بلعان ولا الفاحش البذئ. بدليل قوله تعالى: {لاَّ يُحِبُّ اللّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوَءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلاَّ مَن ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا} (148) سورة النساء وأيضاً لو كان فيه مخالفة لنهاه النبي عن ذلك بل أقره وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقر على باطل. 
 المصدر الاسلام سؤال وجواب 
 *السؤال*                            			عندي سؤالان يحيراني وأرجو الإفادة.
1- كنت أظن أن الكلام الفاحش حرام وأعيب على أصدقائي قوله حتى أنني هجرتهم  لأجل ذلك, إلى أن جاءني أحدهم بهذه الأحاديث وقال إنها صحيحة وهي كذلك،  وأرجو المعذرة على هذه الصراحة:
- قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية،  فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا - لما أتى ماعز بن مالك النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال له : (لعلك قبلت، أو غمزت، أو نظرت). قال : لا يا رسول الله، قال :  (أنكتها). لا يكني، قال : فعند ذلك أمر برجمه.
- قول أبي بكر لأحدهم : امصص ببظر اللات.
- قول حمزة لأحدهم يا ابن أم أنمار مقطعة البظور.
 واحتج أصدقائي بأن الصحابة كانوا يقولون ذلك فصدمت ولم أجد جوابا فهل معهم حق؟
2- أنا لا أريد أن أكشف عورتي حتى لزوجتي أو للطبيب وأفضل الموت على ذلك.  أرفض أن أكشف عورة زوجتي لأني أعتقد أن تعري الزوجين قلة حياء ولا يليق  بإنسان محترم. أيضا من الأسباب التي تمنعني من الزواج هو أنني لا أريد لأحد  أن يطلع على عورة زوجتي عند الولادة حتى الطبيب. ثم لا أفهم لماذا حرم  الله سبحانه كشف العورات ثم في نفس الوقت يجب كشف عورة المرأة عند الولادة  أليس في ذلك إذلال لها؟
المعذرة على أسئلتي ولكني في حيرة من أمري.


*الإجابــة* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فلاشك أن الحياء من أفضل الأخلاق التي ينبغي للمسلم أن يتحلى بها  فهو جزء من إيمان المسلم، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شديد الحياء.  
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله حيي يحب الحياء، وستير يحب الستر، فإذا اغتسل أحدكم فليتوار... رواه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه.  
ولا ينبغي أن يصل الحياء بالمسلم إلى حد الخجل والتعقيد الذي يمنع  الشخص من ممارسة حياته الطبيعية، فكل شيء زاد عن حده انقلب إلى ضده.  
فهذا ليس هو الحياء المطلوب شرعاً. فالمسلم مطالب بأن يمارس حياته  بصورة طبيعية متحلياً بأخلاق الإسلام الفاضلة ليس بلعان ولا طعان ولا فاحش  ولا بذيء...  
وإذا عرض له موقف يستدعي التصريح وترك الحياء صرح بما يريد إيثاراً  للمصلحة ودفعاً للمفسدة، والأحاديث التي أشرت إليها أحاديث صحيحة جاءت في  هذا السياق واستدعتها الظروف والمواقف، والصراحة في ذلك الوقت هي عين  الحكمة والمصلحة، وقد قيل: لكل مقام مقال.  
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في منهاج السنة: قال  أهل العلم: يجوز التصريح باسم العورة للحاجة والمصلحة... كما في حديث أبي  بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه  بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا.. رواه أحمد وصححه الأرناؤوط والألباني.  
ومثل ذلك قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه لعروة بن مسعود يوم الحديبية: امصص بظر اللات. وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لماعز بن مالك، وقول حمزة رضي الله عنه لسباع: بابن مقطعة البظور، فكان ذلك يقتضيه المقام وتستدعيه المصلحة.  
وعلى كل، فلا ينبغي أن يكون الحياء مانعاً للمسلم من ممارسة حياته  الطبيعية فكشف العورة إن كان حراماً شرعاً ومذموماً طبعاً لكنه يباح عند  الضرورة والحاجة.  
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك. رواه أصحاب السنن، وكذلك من الطبيب والقابلة عند الولادة لأن ذلك في حكم الضرورة.   المصدر الاسلام سؤال وجواب

*السؤال*  سألني ملحد : كيف يتكلم الرسول عليه السلام بالألفاظ البذيئة !! وهو نبي ،  مثل : ( أعضوه بهن أبيه ) ، ويقر قول أبي بكر : " امصص بظر اللات " ، مع  أنه عليه السلام : نهى عن التفحش ؟ . فما الجواب المفصل بارك الله فيكم ؟ . 
الجواب  

 لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يلتفت لطعن الطاعنين بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد زكَّاه ربُّه تعالى في خلُقه فقال ( وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ) القلم/ 4 ، فإذا كانت هذه تزكية رب السموات والأرض له صلى الله عليه وسلم : فكل طعنٍ فيه لا قيمة له ، ولسنا نتبع نبيّاً لا نعرف دينه وخلُقه ، بل نحن على علم بأدق تفاصيل حياته ، وقد كانت منزلته عالية حتى قبل البعثة ، وشهد له الجاهليون بكمال خلقه ، ولم يجدوا مجالاً للطعن فيها ، والعجب هو عندما يأتي ملحد قد سبَّ رب العالمين أعظم السب فنفى وجوده ، يأتي ليطعن في أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويتهمه بالفحش والبذاءة ، ويعمى عن كمال خلقه ، وينسى سيرته وهديه ، وما أحقه بقول القائل : 
وَهَبني قُلتُ هَذا الصُبحُ لَيلٌ أَيَعمى العالَمونَ عَنِ الضِياءِ
ثانياً:
قد كان نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها ، ومع بعثه بأعظم رسالة للعالَمين ، وفيها أحكام لأدق تفاصيل الحياة ، إلا أنه في الأبواب التي لها تعلق بالعورة لا نراه إلا عفَّ اللسان ، يستعمل أرقى عبارة ، ويبتعد عن الفحش في الكلام ، ويوصل المقصود بما تحتويه لغة العرب الواسعة ، وذلك في أبواب متعددة ، مثل : قضاء الحاجة ، والاغتسال ، والنكاح ، وغير ذلك ، وقد تنوعت عباراته حتى إن الرجل ليستطيع التحدث بها أمام النساء ، ولعلَّنا نكتفي بمثال واحدٍ يؤكد ما سبق ذِكره ، وإلا فالأمثلة كثيرة جدّاً :
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ امْرَأَةً سَأَلَتْ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ غُسْلِهَا مِنْ الْمَحِيضِ ، فَأَمَرَهَا كَيْفَ تَغْتَسِلُ ، قَالَ : ( خُذِي فِرْصَةً مِنْ مَسْكٍ فَتَطَهَّرِي بِهَا ) ، قَالَتْ : كَيْفَ أَتَطَهَّرُ ؟ قَالَ : ( تَطَهَّرِي بِهَا ) قَالَتْ : كَيْفَ ؟ قَالَ : ( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ تَطَهَّرِي ) ، فَاجْتَبَذْتُهَ  ا إِلَيَّ فَقُلْتُ : تَتَبَّعِي بِهَا أَثَرَ الدَّمِ .
رواه البخاري ( 308 ) ومسلم ( 332 ) .
ومعنى ( فِرصة من مِسك ) أي : قطعة صوف أو قطن عليها ذلك الطيب المعروف .
وفي رواية للبخاري ( 309 ) :
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ قَالَتْ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : كَيْفَ أَغْتَسِلُ مِنْ الْمَحِيضِ ؟ قَالَ : ( خُذِي فِرْصَةً مُمَسَّكَةً فَتَوَضَّئِي ثَلَاثًا ) ثُمَّ إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اسْتَحْيَا ، فَأَعْرَضَ بِوَجْهِهِ ، أَوْ قَالَ : ( تَوَضَّئِي بِهَا ) فَأَخَذْتُهَا فَجَذَبْتُهَا فَأَخْبَرْتُهَا بِمَا يُرِيدُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
ثالثاً:
بخصوص الجواب عن الحديث المذكور في السؤال : فإننا ننبِّه على أمرين قبل ذِكر تفصيل الجواب :
الأول : أن هذا اللفظ الوارد في الحديث لم يستعمله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته ، وهو لم يكن لابتداء الكلام به ، بل هو عقوبة لقائله ، أي : أنه شُرع ردّاً على مرتكبٍ لمحرَّم وهو التعصب الجاهلي .
الثاني : أن ما يوجد في شرع الله تعالى من عقوبات وحدود إنما يراد منها عدم وقوع المعاصي والآثام التي تُفسد على الناس حياتهم ، فمن رأى قطع اليد عقوبةً شديدة فليعلم أنه بها يحفظ ماله من أهل السرقة ، ومن استبشع الرجم للزاني المحصن فليعلم أنه به يأمن من تعدِّي أهل الفجور على عرضه ، وهكذا بقية الحدود والعقوبات ، ومثله يقال في الحد من التعصب الجاهلي للقبيلة ، والآباء ، والأجداد ، فجاء تشريع هذه الجملة التي تقال لمن رفع راية العصبية الجاهلية ؛ لقطعها من الوجود ، ولكف الألسنة عن قولها ، وفي كل ذلك ينبغي النظر إلى ما تحققه تلك العقوبات والروادع من طهارة في الأقوال ، والأفعال ، والأخلاق ، وهذا هو المهم لمن كان عاقلاً ، يسعى لخلو المجتمعات من الشر وأهله .
رابعاً:
أما الجواب التفصيلي عن الحديث الوارد في السؤال : فنحن نذكر ألفاظ الحديث ، ثم نعقبها بشروح أهل العلم له .
عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ أَنَّ رَجُلًا اعْتَزَى بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعَضَّهُ وَلَمْ يُكَنِّهِ ، فَنَظَرَ الْقَوْمُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِلْقَوْمِ : إِنِّي قَدْ أَرَى الَّذِي فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ؛ إِنِّي لَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ إِلَّا أَنْ أَقُولَ هَذَا ؛ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَنَا : ( إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ مَنْ يَعْتَزِي بِعَزَاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَعِضُّوهُ وَلَا تَكْنُوا ) .
رواه أحمد ( 35 / 157 ) وحسَّنه محققو المسند . 
عَنْ أُبَيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَجُلًا اعْتَزَى ، فَأَعَضَّهُ أُبَيٌّ بِهَنِ أَبِيهِ ، فَقَالُوا : مَا كُنْتَ فَحَّاشًا ؟ قَالَ : إِنَّا أُمِرْنَا بِذَلِكَ .
رواه أحمد ( 35 / 142 ) وحسَّنه محققو المسند ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع . 
قال أبو جعفر الطحاوي – رحمه الله - :
ففي هذا الحديث أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن سُمِع يدعو بدعاء الجاهلية ما أمر به فيه . 
فقال قائل : كيف تقبلون هذا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنتم تروون عنه : ( الحياء من الإيمان ، والإيمان في الجنة ، والبذاء من الجفاء ، والجفاء من النار ) ؟ .
قال : ففي هذا الحديث أن البذاء في النار ، ومعنى البذاء في النار هو : أهل البذاء في النار ؛ لأن البذاء لا يقوم بنفسه ، وإنما المراد بذِكره من هو فيه .
فكان جوابنا في ذلك بتوفيق الله عز وجل وعونه :
أن " البذاء " المراد في هذا الحديث خلاف البذاء المراد في الحديث الأول ، وهو البذاء على مَن لا يستحق أن يُبذأ عليه ، فمن كان منه ذلك البذاء : فهو من أهل الوعيد الذي في الحديث المذكور ذلك البذاء فيه ، وأما المذكور في الحديث الأول : فإنما هو عقوبة لمن كانت منه دعوى الجاهلية ؛ لأنه يدعو برجل من أهل النار ، وهو كما كانوا يقولون : " يا لبكر ، يا لتميم ، يا لهمدان " ، فمن فمن دعا كذلك من هؤلاء الجاهلية الذين من أهل النار : كان مستحقّاً للعقوبة ، وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقوبته أن يقابل بما في الحديث الثاني ؛ ليكون ذلك استخفافاً به ، وبالذي دعا إليه ، ولينتهي الناس عن ذلك في المستأنف ، فلا يعودون إليه .
وقد روي هذا الحديث بغير هذا اللفظ ، فعن عُتيّ بن ضمرة قال : شهدتُه يوماً - يعني : أبي بن كعب ، وإذا رجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضّه بكذا أبيه ، ولم يكنه ، فكأن القوم استنكروا ذلك منه ، فقال : لا تلوموني فإن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا : ( من رأيتموه تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه ، ولا تكنوا ) .
ومعناه : معنى الحديث الذي قبله ؛ لأن معنى ( من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ) : إنما هو مِن عزاء نفسه إلى أهل الجاهلية ، أي : إضافتها إليهم .
" بيان مشكل الآثار " ( 8 / 51 – 54 ) باختصار وتهذيب .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
ولهذا قال من قال من العلماء إن هذا يدل على جواز التصريح باسم العورة للحاجة ، والمصلحة ، وليس من الفحش المنهي عنه، كما في حديث أبيّ بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من سمعتموه يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه هن أبيه ولا تكنوا) رواه أحمد ، فسمع أبي بن كعب رجلاً يقول : يا فلان ، فقال : اعضض أير أبيك ، فقيل له في ذلك فقال : بهذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
" منهاج السنة النبوية " ( 8 / 408 ، 409 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله – عند التعليق على حديث أبي داود : أن رجلاً عَطَسَ عند النبى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ : السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ ! فَقَالَ رسولُ الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلامُ وعَلَى أُمِّكَ ) - :
ونظيرُ ذِكر الأُم هاهنا : ذكرُ " هَنِ " الأب لمن تعزَّى بعزاءِ الجاهلية ، فيقال له : اعضُضْ هَنَ أَبِيكَ ، وكَانَ ذِكرُ " هَنِ " الأب هاهنا أحسن تذكيراً لهذا المتكبِّرِ بدعوى الجاهلية بالعُضو الذى خَرَجَ منه ، وهو " هَنُ " أبيه ، فَلاَ يَنْبَغِى لَهُ أن يتعدَّى طَوْرَهُ ، كما أن ذِكرَ الأُم هاهنا أحسنُ تذكيراً له ، بأنه باقٍ على أُمِّيته ، والله أعلم بمراد رسوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 2 / 438 ) .
خامساً:
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في " الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ، وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) . 
    المصدر:   الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------

